# Stromgenerator an Elektromotor



## michaelghm (28. Januar 2013)

*edit. hab im Forum etwas dazu gefunden. *

Hallo, für die Angelsaison wollen wir uns einen Bootsmotor holen. Dabei spielt natürlich auch das Geld eine Rolle - deswegen wird es wohl ein Elektromotor werden. Nun hab ich schon diverse Threads durchwühlt und gesehen, dass man damit zum einen nicht den ganzen Tag über den See schippern kann und zum andern die Batterien sehr schwer werden können. 
Daher kam uns die Idee einen Stromgenerator an einen Elektromotor zu montieren. Man hätte dann ein günstigen Preis für beides sowie eine lange garantierte Laufzeit. Spräche da irgend etwas gegen oder hat das vll. jemand sogar so in Betrieb und hat ein paar hilfreiche Hinweise? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## jkc (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Stromgenerator an Elektromotor*

Moin,

ich glaube eine ähnliche Fragestellung wurde hier schon mal gestellt.
Du möchtest einen Verbrennugsmotor nutzen um einen Generator zu betreiben um widerum den erzeugten Strom dazu nutzen zu können, einen Motor in Drehbewegung zu versetzen?
 -Die Effizienz von so einer Konstruktion sollte  nicht sehr hoch sein. 
Davon ab, was wiegt ein Stromgenerator?
Wie laut ist so ein Ding?

Ich glaube auch, dass die Rechnung sich einen E-Motor zu kaufen, weil ein Verbrenner zu teuer ist nicht wirklich aufgeht.

Bin jetzt alles andere als ein "Profi" auf dem Gebiet, aber so erst mal mein denken.

Grüße JK


----------



## Franky (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Stromgenerator an Elektromotor*

Moin...
Ich halte da für ein nicht umsetzbares Vorhaben. Ein Bootsmotor wird immer mehr Strom (8 - 60 A) beziehen, als ein Ladegerät (4 - 10 A) liefert. Somit "tötest" Du Deine Akkus eher, als dass es die Nutzungsdauer ad hoc verlängert.  Davon ab: so ein Aggi ist (für den Hausgebrauch) nicht sonderlich leise und bläst Euch die Abgase ins Gesicht. Davon ab bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich so einen Klotz auf dem kleinen Boot einsetzen möchte!!!!!


----------



## michaelghm (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Stromgenerator an Elektromotor*

Hab im Forum was gefunden aber danke für eure Antworten. Hauptargument gegen solch eine Konstruktion wäre wohl, dass Generatoren 230V erzeugen und eine fliegende Verkabelung ist im Boot, umgeben von Wasser sicher nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
Zudem bräuchte man noch einen Spannungswandler.


----------



## Franky (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Stromgenerator an Elektromotor*

Du wolltest nicht wirklich einen 230 V Wechselstrom-Aggi direkt an einen 12 V Gleichstrom-Motor klemmen.....


----------



## michaelghm (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Stromgenerator an Elektromotor*

nein, dass dazwischen noch ein Spannungswandler gehört, weiß ich auch^^


----------



## Raubfisch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Stromgenerator an Elektromotor*

auf was für ideen manche kommen, erstaunlich :m


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Stromgenerator an Elektromotor*

Mein Stiefvater kam vor Jahren auch auf diese glorreiche Idee und hat sogar beim Wasserschifffahrtsamt nachgefragt, ob er eine solche Konstelation auf dem Edersee fahren darf?
Antwort: Verbrennungsmotor (betreiben) am oder auf dem Boot ist verboten!

Jürgen


----------



## Bassattack (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Stromgenerator an Elektromotor*

@michael

ein elektromotor der was taugt kostet  150-230€ dazu dan noch ein Stromgenerator + Spannungswandler ,#d da biste ja locker 400-500 € weg dafür kannste dir ja bei ebay schon gebraucht ein Ausenborder Motor von 2,5-5 PS Günstig schiessen ,und ein 10l Ersatzkanister dazu ,das mit den Stromagreggat  ist doch ein Witz oder???|kopfkrat bei den Lärm und den Vibrationen die das Agreggat auf dem Boot verusacht ,wirste auch nicht viel Erolg beim Angeln haben .



Gruß Mario


----------



## Raubfisch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Stromgenerator an Elektromotor*



michaelghm schrieb:


> * Nun hab ich schon diverse Threads durchwühlt und gesehen, dass man damit zum einen nicht den ganzen Tag über den See schippern kann und zum andern die Batterien sehr schwer werden können.
> Daher kam uns die Idee einen Stromgenerator an einen Elektromotor zu montieren.*


*

Ich finde es ja schon genial zu sagen, dass die batterien sehr schwer sind aber sich dann halt einen generator auf's boot zu packen  

Ich meine so ein generator wiegt ja auch nichts und geht einem ja auch so garnicht auf die eier #6*


----------



## Franky (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Stromgenerator an Elektromotor*



michaelghm schrieb:


> nein, dass dazwischen noch ein Spannungswandler gehört, weiß ich auch^^


Deine Antwort klingt für mich aber anders... Naja, auch egal, denn selbst der reicht nicht! Es muss auch noch ein Gleichrichter ran. Und selbst da würde ich mir nicht trauen zu sagen, dass die Stromaufnahme/Leistung langt oder Dir das Boot in Brand setzt, weil die Drähte glühen...
Ein Trafo mit entsprechenden Leistungen (In 230 V AC, Out 12 V DC (50 A)) kommt so pimaldaumen auf knapp 400 €, und der ist nicht Wassergeschützt (min. IP44 oder IP65).... Und wie gesagt: son Moppel (Aggi) aufm Boot ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll (vorsichtig ausgedrückt)...


----------



## michaelghm (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Stromgenerator an Elektromotor*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten Bin nun von dem Plan endgültig weg


----------



## Raubfisch (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Stromgenerator an Elektromotor*

besser is das 

selbst ein solarmodul hätte mehr sinn gemacht ... nimm doch einfach eine große batterie oder mehrere, das ist immernoch besser als ein generator oder ähnliches :m


----------

